# What's the news on a new update?



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl,

What do you hear on a new update? 10B8 was released in mid April, correct? Nothing was released in May (other than for the poor folks with a -300 model). We were getting updates at some what a monthly level, but I guess not any more?

I got 10C0 on May 5th by accident and have since lost that. I thought from what I saw of 10C0 the SL list fixes would help. Plus with 10C0 I didn't have any of the "get up in the morning and find your R15 frozen" errors like I do now that I'm back on 10B8. Hey, at least release 10C0.

But now were going into June and I (probably along with others) are wondering what's coming next? Are we going to the bi-monthly updates? Which leads to the quarterly updates? Which leads to the R20 and no more updates for the R15?

What can you tell us Earl? (he asks knowingly). :grin: Tell us what you can without having to kill us. 

OK, as an aside, I just went looking for a proper emoticon to add to this from the "more" list. Have you folks realized how many "kiss" emoticons there are? When have you ever felt like kissing another member of this forum or site? Yeech! I was looking for one of the "shooting gun" ones, but I guess we more lovers than fighters.

Just in case you haven't seen how many loving emoticons there are, here ya go: :heart: :kisscheek :kisshead: :icon_kiss :icon_hug: :feelbette :cuttle: ...and for the record, I love each and ever one of youze guyz!!!!

OK, sorry, I am now :rant: ...and going to go :barf:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually it has been pretty quiet on the "next release" front.

I know they are busy working on one, but I haven't gotten any details of when and what it may contain.

Hopefully next week, I will start to hear something.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks Earl.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Now that it's been officially announced that the R15's problems have been solved, what can one expect a new release to contain by way of fixes? One would think that the budget for maintenance programming would have been slashed, though probably not eliminated. We're asking a lot from the one poor slob remaining on maintenance duty. If it seems like we're hurting, imagine this guy's angst.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Wolffpack

Directv is working on deploying VOD before the end of the summer.
Directv has Deployed the "_What's Hot_" feature two days ago on news mix and sports mix channels. Although I think this did not require a firmware update in the R15 to receive this new feature. 
In my opinion the What's Hot feature doesn't seem very useful to me unless your an advertiser. 
To use the feature goto channel 102 and use the red button when you see the interactive menu appear. This feature looks exactly the way it was presented in the PDF document from Directv.

I assume the VOD feature will follow in much the same fashion with the opt in VOD selections.
I don't think the Firmware updates will add new features from this point on. I think the firmware updates will only address problem issues with the R15 and not features.

There is also a slated update to the "EPG" guide. The guide update will allow users to search for content not based on the time it comes on but based on airings.
So when you do a search of action movies you will see all action movies airing for the next two weeks. When you want to see the airing dates for a particular show you will be able to click on that show and then see the times it will air in the next two weeks. This should affect the non DVR boxes as well.
The EPG update will actually be more comprehensive and I am not sure of everything D* will change in it. But I do know they have stated to the public it is coming.

To me it looks like D* wants all the set top boxes both DVR and non DVR to work exactly the same. The only difference is that you can record with the DVR box.
So when their customers switching from a non DVR box to a DVR everything works the same way. This should reduce the learning curve for the costumer in D* opinion.

In any event I think we will see the most activity to date as far as new features and updates to firmware in the next 2 months.
When D* makes a promise to the investor community they are under a lot of pressure to deliver these goods. But the quality of the deliverables as we all know is the biggest question not the activity level of upgrades or new features.

Keith


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> When have you ever felt like kissing another member of this forum or site?


Well, it was close when Chriss was first banned.

:sure:


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Any word yet from anyone on when DTV will be upgrading the logic in the R-15 to tell the difference between first run and repeats? Also, how about updating the unit to not record items that were recently recorded? I am sick of deleting The Sopranos every night.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sjniedz said:


> Any word yet from anyone on when DTV will be upgrading the logic in the R-15 to tell the difference between first run and repeats? Also, how about updating the unit to not record items that were recently recorded? I am sick of deleting The Sopranos every night.


I know they are working on it...... We should see improvements in the next release.

As for "recording recently recorded"

I now my unit right now, will not re-record the same episode of a show if it is on the hard drive already (I have seen that with Dukes of Hazzard. Today's show is replayed tomorrow) and it won't record it the 2nd time.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

My SL for the Sopranos has performed flawlessly. Not all of my SL's have, however. It's odd that you would have trouble but I don't.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

qwerty said:


> My SL for the Sopranos has performed flawlessly. Not all of my SL's have, however. It's odd that you would have trouble but I don't.


I delete the Sopranos after watching, which is soon after. Throughout the week I generally have to delete 3 more shows from MYVOD. Even though it was deleted, the R-15 should be able to read the history file to see it was recorded in the last 30 days (_dear I even say it_) like TIVO!

Hogan Knows Best is another example. Thoughts?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

klwillis said:


> <snipity>


They already are sweety. The Non-DVR and DVR boxes have the same interface and the same logic, it's just that the DVR has XTV and the non-DVRs don't.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

sjniedz said:


> Thoughts?


Check your SL settings and make sure its set to "first run only". I think the default is "both" or at least thats the way it is on mine.

The Sopranos SL is one of the only ones that works perfect for me. Never had any dups record at all.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, 3 things I would like to see in the next update would include, Chanels I receive being fixed or at least the ability to set them manualy and "download" the list to the hard drive so everytime the thing needs reset I don't need to re-enter my MAIN favorites (which I set to all I get minus PPV, Shopping, and Fox News) and another would be the functionality of the RF Remote. 3rd, Picture in picture, in the IRD. 4th would be USB, but there is nothing to connect it to yet and we know when there is, they will work.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Well, 3 things I would like to see in the next update would include, Chanels I receive being fixed or at least the ability to set them manualy and "download" the list to the hard drive so everytime the thing needs reset I don't need to re-enter my MAIN favorites (which I set to all I get minus PPV, Shopping, and Fox News) and another would be the functionality of the RF Remote. 3rd, Picture in picture, in the IRD. 4th would be USB, but there is nothing to connect it to yet and we know when there is, they will work.


You were very realistic until the 3rd demand. There is no way in heck you will be getting the 3rd and 4th request from DirecTV. There is a more likely chance that it will snow in Tennessee tommorrow.


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

It would be REALLY nice if D* could get these "new features" out during the summer repeats. It'd make it a lot easier to swap the R-15 to the primary viewing room versus shuffling all the SL/SP's between the R-10 & R-15 during the new seasons run. I need the big "hook" for the wife to switch over to the R-15. I think VOD would do it, but we'll see. Of course if they enabled the USB & units could talk to each other, then we'd be good. I'm guessing we'd have to get another R-15, because I'm not confident that D* would make or allow and R-10 & R-15 talk.

-Chris

PS Checking weather forcast for Tennessee...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Well, 3 things I would like to see in the next update would include, Chanels I receive being fixed or at least the ability to set them manualy and "download" the list to the hard drive so everytime the thing needs reset I don't need to re-enter my MAIN favorites (which I set to all I get minus PPV, Shopping, and Fox News) and another would be the functionality of the RF Remote. 3rd, Picture in picture, in the IRD. 4th would be USB, but there is nothing to connect it to yet and we know when there is, they will work.


You shouldn't have to recreate your favorite list after a red button reset or power cycle. Only after the full reset that also wipes your recordings. You just have to reselect your custom list. Of course, they could fix it so that it doesn't automatically default back to "All channels" in the first place.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually it has been pretty quiet on the "next release" front.
> 
> I know they are busy working on one, but I haven't gotten any details of when and what it may contain.
> 
> Hopefully next week, I will start to hear something.


I was hoping that after being gone for a week and with Wolffpack's update of 10C0 that I'd have a nice new upgrade to play with when I got back . Hopefully we will see one soon .

I'm a little confused on why they would rollback Wolffpack's R15. Did they have a major issue with it that Wolffpack was lucky enough not to have encountered? Have you heard anything on that, Earl?

Wolffpack, did you have the 10C0 backed up on another drive? Or is the OS onboard, I forgot. Long vacation, memory block.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have not recieved any details on a "rollback", but considering the 10C0 was not an official release (in fact, I never recieved any details on what 10C0 truely was, and yes I have seen the other posts)...... 

I have a couple emails in to see what the latest is.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My guess is that 10C0 was meant for a targeted group of D* employees for beta testing and Wolffpack just got lucky when he managed to snag it.

D* got whatever information/data they wanted from the testing, and did not want the test/trial version of software out there any more, so they re-sent 10B8 to everyone. I would be very surprised if the change/downgrade was targeted to an individual.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> My guess is that 10C0 was meant for a targeted group of D* employees for beta testing and Wolffpack just got lucky when he managed to snag it.
> 
> D* got whatever information/data they wanted from the testing, and did not want the test/trial version of software out there any more, so they re-sent 10B8 to everyone. I would be very surprised if the change/downgrade was targeted to an individual.
> 
> Carl


True, that's kind of what I was thinking. I just wanted to know what was so bad that they had to roll everyone back. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Another member mentioned they also had 10C0 and theirs was rolled back also. I'm guessing the beta (or whatever it's called) ended and the version rolled back.

Cabanaboy the drive means nothing. It's all on the Flash Memory chip from my estimation.

Now, as far as the next upgrade, it does seem were slowing down. IIRC the 10B8 update started rolling out mid April. Before that we had an update in March and February from my experience. It took along time to get the -300 version of 10B8 (103f I think) out which was in May. So at this point it seems we're getting down to a every two month update window. That is, assuming we get something in June.

I'm not sure if Earl has heard anything about the next update, but with the extra month I'm hoping for something great. At least the cleaned up SL First Run logic I saw for awhile in 10C0.


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

I still have 10C0. No rollback here.

If anyone wants me to test FirstRun/Repeat issues I can do that. I looked some new shows which are just starting. I put "Solitary" in a SL and it correctly ignores repeats (at least on the to-do list). Any other suggestions to try?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Halo said:


> I still have 10C0. No rollback here.
> 
> If anyone wants me to test FirstRun/Repeat issues I can do that. I looked some new shows which are just starting. I put "Solitary" in a SL and it correctly ignores repeats (at least on the to-do list). Any other suggestions to try?


I suspect that if you "force" another download just to see what is there, 10C0 will most likely vanish and the version will return to 10B8.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Now, as far as the next upgrade, it does seem were slowing down. IIRC the 10B8 update started rolling out mid April. Before that we had an update in March and February from my experience. It took along time to get the -300 version of 10B8 (103f I think) out which was in May. So at this point it seems we're getting down to a every two month update window. That is, assuming we get something in June.


Hopefully, they haven't cut resources now that the R15 has been "successfully debugged".


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Hopefully, they haven't cut resources now that the R15 has been "successfully debugged".


They haven't


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Another member mentioned they also had 10C0 and theirs was rolled back also. I'm guessing the beta (or whatever it's called) ended and the version rolled back.
> 
> Cabanaboy the drive means nothing. It's all on the Flash Memory chip from my estimation.
> 
> ...


That would make me move it back to Primary It's stable enough, just the first run problem is my #1 issue.


----------

